# Toledo No 25 pipe threader



## GilaMonster (Apr 2, 2020)

I recently came by a Toledo No 25 pipe threader. 
I would like to thread some 4" and 6" pipe for irrigation lines. 
Does anyone have any experience with this threader?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yes I have 3 of them used daily...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Wtf? Golf course?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GilaMonster said:


> I recently came by a Toledo No 25 pipe threader.
> I would like to thread some 4" and 6" pipe for irrigation lines.
> Does anyone have any experience with this threader?


you need to post a proper intro, and not even a PM will be answered till you do...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m going to let this one go for now. Cause I don’t know know what the heck the OP is talking about....

GM, as SRDH said, no answers from us until you prove you’re in the plumbing trade.

For now this is a fun thread.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

he has no clue on how to use an adjustable set of dies, im betting NOT a plumber..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OP contacted me. Not a plumber, but retired LEO. If someone has the link to our sister DIY site, please post it for him.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OPENSIGHTS


https://www.diychatroom.com/ :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Could of bought this pipe that's already threaded...


.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have one identical to yours . pro tip,make sure to soak it in salt water for a few days so that you wont have to use thread cutting oil.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> OP contacted me. Not a plumber, but retired LEO. If someone has the link to our sister DIY site, please post it for him.









Just like the justice system, our standards should strive to treat everybody equally. Surely he can't be expecting special treatment? What kind of LEO, sworn to uphold law and order would ask for special treatment?




I say give him the boot like every other idiot who didn't care about the multiple banners and messages stating PLUMBING PROFESSIONALS ONLY. Besides, who knows how many veterans, or doctors, or members of any other "more worthy" group we have given the boot to. At least they didn't pull the "treat me special" card. If anything he should be held in more contempt.











.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Just like the justice system, our standards should strive to treat everybody equally. Surely he can't be expecting special treatment? What kind of LEO, sworn to uphold law and order would ask for special treatment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s gone. Won’t post again.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> OP contacted me. Not a plumber, but retired LEO. If someone has the link to our sister DIY site, please post it for him.


send him to youtube plenty of videos to teach him, thats better than explaining it..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

hholm350 said:


> YouTube University is the place to go.
> 
> SPAM LINK DELETED




That foundation company is terrible, had a pair of family members both use them in the same year, one had the repair fail 6 months later and the other had a failure after 15 months.


After the fact they asked around and found other customers had one similar issue and some others got way overcharged. They were also very slow to do the work. *One of the employees even showed up drunk and got pulled over for driving drunk *later that even when he left the job.



.


----------

